# ^^ndstitle-1423^^



## shaunj66 (Dec 23, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1423^^


----------



## squee (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, I have been waitung for this


----------



## Helmut (Dec 23, 2006)

Gota check this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Is there some rythm games or is it just about simulation?


----------



## Jax (Dec 23, 2006)

Another Guitar Hero is born!!!


----------



## stefanc (Dec 23, 2006)

it doesn't work for me on the m3 cf anyone know what settings to use


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 23, 2006)

It doesn`t work on my g6, too. Man, I really wanted to try this one.


----------



## RefiX (Dec 23, 2006)

Doesn't work on EZ4 (Fat version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sonic782 (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh no... 3 people with different carts and no go... I can't find this but when I do I will post results for my SC SD.


----------



## genx (Dec 23, 2006)

couldnt get it working on the M3 SD with every setting possible


----------



## enarky (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow, I love the cover art! Wish I had my SD reader with me to try this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Buster (Dec 23, 2006)

Anyone tried on SC?


----------



## natkoden (Dec 23, 2006)

Finally! I have been waiting months for this game!

Hope it will be good


----------



## Tanas (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyone tried on SC?



Yes, and it works...


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 23, 2006)

Is it good?
And is it just a simulation or is it a rhythim-game?


----------



## sitouanang (Dec 23, 2006)

first song of this "game": konayuki (heard in the japanese drama 1litre of tears) -> sad song of course T_T

@master mo: it's a simulation software


----------



## lookout (Dec 23, 2006)

I been wait for this


----------



## Mehdi (Dec 23, 2006)

just wondering how cool a black apple would be like... just to have for lunch..

Did you know shinigami(death gods) like apples ..?


----------



## natkoden (Dec 23, 2006)

White Screens on G6 Lite 4.6c

Trim Rom, DoFat Force R/W

And

Trim Rom, Safe Mode


----------



## Naouak (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> just wondering how cool a black apple would be like... just to have for lunch..
> 
> Did you know shinigami(death gods) like apples ..?


Are you kira ?


----------



## Verocity (Dec 23, 2006)

Not working on EZ4 lite deluxe, white screens. darn.


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Dec 23, 2006)

Can anyone please just say more about the gameplay? o.O


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Dec 23, 2006)

When I saw the picture I thought it might be a Death Note game.


----------



## saerogy (Dec 23, 2006)

It works on the Supercard series and Acekard.

It does't work on M3 series and EZ4....


----------



## Verocity (Dec 23, 2006)

the US version may work, who knows.


----------



## stefanc (Dec 23, 2006)

yea but when is the us version coming out


----------



## Verocity (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't know, I hope soon.


----------



## monkeymachine (Dec 23, 2006)

this looks good, sucky icon though


----------



## twomix (Dec 23, 2006)

anyone who have tried this game
could u give information how the game works?
is it like band brothers? or what?
thx..


----------



## stupid2ass (Dec 23, 2006)

Darn it.  I just sold my Supercard SD too


----------



## Hunter_zaz (Dec 23, 2006)

this rocks
so far chord based. hold button so and so and pluck touchscreen. alot of different chords/notes, not like beat games, way more than 4. 
levels and preset songs. good so far. more later.
supercard sd user


----------



## zombieex (Dec 23, 2006)

I waiting for this game too, this game is perfect sound surround philips!


----------



## stefanc (Dec 23, 2006)

damn m3 first time a game did not work for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope they fix this soon


----------



## nyuk1998 (Dec 23, 2006)

Works great on a supercard cf.  I just wish i knew Japanese.  However, even with that drawback, you can at least strum your way through several chords.

Now I don't have to get my guitar fixed.


----------



## Hunter_zaz (Dec 23, 2006)

does not really need japanese though


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 23, 2006)

do you need precision when playing? If so, i'll be angry.
Is this the first game where SC is the only Slot-2 to work with?


----------



## Hunter_zaz (Dec 23, 2006)

need good music skills. they play a piece, you play a piece. 
ps. no precision thing... so far...


----------



## TeraS (Dec 23, 2006)

is this game coming out in english? really want this!!!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 23, 2006)

Does anyone know any games that are like this, maybe piano, drums or something?


----------



## sixb0nes (Dec 23, 2006)

Daigasso band brothers?


----------



## Hooya (Dec 23, 2006)

I've never played it, but isn't Elite Beat Agents sorta like this?


----------



## cabby3 (Dec 23, 2006)

How is EBA like this?
EBA you tap dots on your screen

This one you're playing songs according to what chord it tells you to play..

WORKING on EWIN2 
Trim Rom, Boot with Y


----------



## Kouta (Dec 23, 2006)

It doesn't work on M3 Lite. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## stefanc (Dec 23, 2006)

I KNOW


----------



## Kouta (Dec 23, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hooya (Dec 23, 2006)

not working on EZ Flash 4 lite either.  (I know the fat version was already confirmed not working, but I'm just clarifying).

Update patcher please!  I wanna play this one!  Of course, it's not a real big deal until the US release.


----------



## stefanc (Dec 23, 2006)

i dont understand the games people are really really waiting for work perfect and just this game doesn't work that really sucks ass


----------



## Kouta (Dec 23, 2006)

Don't get people's hopes up. This has little chance of coming to the States.


----------



## OrR (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> do you need precision when playing? If so, i'll be angry.
> Is this the first game where SC is the only Slot-2 to work with?


No.

Excited about this game... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see how it works...


----------



## Qpido (Dec 24, 2006)

Couldn't find anything obout this game on IGN, didn't have any idea such a thing was coming out.
Hope the M3 thing is revolved soon, I'd like to give this a try.
Hope it's also solved for the rest of the catridges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Dec 24, 2006)

Hory shit, this is the best box art I've ever seen for the DS. 

~No sarcasm~


----------



## Aoko (Dec 24, 2006)

It works on Supercard MiniSD - Trim, Restart, DMA, High Access Patch. A bit confusing, but easy to pick up. It's just too bad I never learned how to play the guitar.


----------



## natkoden (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok, im buying a supercard lite to play this game xD

Really...


----------



## betaboy (Dec 24, 2006)

The black apple's cool. Anyone found a downloadable desktop?


----------



## Hooya (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(natkoden @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> Ok, im buying a supercard lite to play this game xD
> 
> Really...



Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy the game?  Or buy an EZ Flash V if you really want a new flashcart, I bet this would work in that in clean mode.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 24, 2006)

I've tried it as posted earlier it doesn't work. Read the whole topic.

-EZ4 deluxe user.


----------



## natkoden (Dec 24, 2006)

It works with slot-1 solutions?


----------



## Hooya (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> I've tried it as posted earlier it doesn't work. Read the whole topic.
> 
> -EZ4 deluxe user.



You have an EZ flash V too?   That's 5, not 4.  I read the topic.  I'm the only one with my revision that posted (I don't have the Deluxe, nor do I have the old Fat version, I have the original Lite).

@natkoden:  Someone posted that it works with AceKard.


----------



## Noly (Dec 24, 2006)

its working on the DS-X.. 

however,  the right side of the touchscreen is cut off a bit.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried it as posted earlier it doesn't work. Read the whole topic.
> ...



woops sorry bud, I got my roman numerals and stuff mixed up, flash V as in slot 1..sorry


----------



## Verocity (Dec 24, 2006)

Currently working on flash carts

*Supercard series* "Yes, and it works... " -Tanas 

*Acekard* "It works on the Supercard series and Acekard. It does't work on M3 series and EZ4.... " -saerogy 

*EWIN2* "WORKING on EWIN2 Trim Rom, Boot with Y " -cabby3


----------



## Noly (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> Currently working on flash carts
> 
> *Supercard series* "Yes, and it works... " -Tanas
> 
> ...



and the ds-x!


----------



## CatScam (Dec 24, 2006)

No idea if there is a game to this but just jamming on the Guitar part Rocks!
Very well laid out, or as good as can be expected for playing cords on a joy-pad.  
The string is even touch sensitive, strum lightly & get a mellow sound or strum 
hard for a loud rocking sound. If you don’t have an amp just unplug your PC 
speakers mini jack & pop it in your DS, works just as well if not better.


----------



## monkeymachine (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmm getting white screens on the DSLink, might have to steal my bro's SCSD for this one in the meantime..


----------



## Kaphis (Dec 24, 2006)

I wanna find out how to make this better!! its so good right now...but I am missing a lot bceause I don't undertand the jap >


----------



## kawlex (Dec 24, 2006)

Works fine with my DS-X

Its ok, but I expected sth different from that game.


----------



## SYN7HOR (Dec 24, 2006)

Damn, I was REALLY looking forward to this. I wanna hook it up to my pedals and see how it sounds...

Someone make it work on M3 lite plz...


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 24, 2006)

It's an AWESOME guitar simulator.  It makes me sound like I know how to play & I never played guitar!  VERY NICE & FUN! - SCSD user.


----------



## FSSimon (Dec 24, 2006)

Try this one also.

"Accordion Hero"

http://www.noinc.com/holiday06/flash.html



QUOTE(Jax @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> Another Guitar Hero is born!!!


----------



## yankowich (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfG4B7jNueY


----------



## berlinka (Dec 25, 2006)

The idea is really nice and indeed there is some fun doing this for five minutes, but somehow it's very limited. You can practice, play/make songs, but as with all DS sounds the sample quality is very bad and there's hardly no realism in strumming. Dunno if there's any other guitar sounds. Maybe you can unlock other sounds, but I'm no patient enough for that. Originality: 80% / Lastability: 15%


----------



## Bib Fortuna (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone got it working on a G6 Lite yet?


----------



## Luen (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd not call it a game.
The "ear" training is very very useful. I play guitar but I'm very bad recognising chords so this tool is a must have if one of your hobbies is playing guitar.

By the way, working on DS-X


----------



## hocuspocus2 (Dec 28, 2006)

works on ez4 now with latest updates, interesting software.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah pretty awesome after the update, Im glad its fixed.


----------



## dblank (Dec 28, 2006)

I have to say I'm rather disappointed with this.. fortunately it looks like every audio sample is in a seperate files, it might be fun to try loading some higher quality samples, as we aren't limited as much in size.


----------



## dizzeydevil (Dec 30, 2006)

look nice


----------



## Tokas (Dec 30, 2006)

Its a fun game, but it looks like a homebrew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Works fine on Supercard DS One


----------



## natkoden (Dec 30, 2006)

Now working on G6 with 4.6D


----------



## maul1515 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, check out this guy playing one of the songs in the game.  I dont play guitar and dont have any musical talent in my body so this game is crazy hard for me. 






  sucks


----------



## mel (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Bros!

Anyone find out if we can put a CAPO on the frets? That'll be super useful! Many tks, and a happy new year!


----------



## romeoondaline (Jan 6, 2007)

So it works for the G6 wat the settings for it to work on M3


----------



## romeoondaline (Jan 6, 2007)

So it works for the G6 wat the settings for it to work on M3


----------



## stonefry (Jan 8, 2007)

QUOTE(mel @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> Hi Bros!
> 
> Anyone find out if we can put a CAPO on the frets? That'll be super useful! Many tks, and a happy new year!



You can capo up 6 frets and for some reason you can also capo down 6 frets. Capoing down makes my brain hurt.


----------



## thargal (Aug 22, 2007)

Cool


----------



## swiitness (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah this is awesome, if anyone knows of any translation guides for this keep us posted.


----------



## Neko (Sep 2, 2007)

You don't need an translation guide as this game is coming to europe and the USA as Jam Sessions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(and it's even better)


----------



## swiitness (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah thats true, but damn I'm so impatient.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(swiitness @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Yeah thats true, but damn I'm so impatient.


Well its out in 9 days so not that much of a wait.


----------



## swiitness (Sep 2, 2007)

Sweet after mucking around with the Japanese version I think I'm definitely going to need to buy the mini amp that it comes with, because the sound is just way too soft.

Oh and this game is also brutal on your screen protector, I wonder what it would do a naked touch screen.


----------



## Neko (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah the Amp sure looks nice!
Has somebody got an bigger picture of the amp ?
and maybe informations on how big it is ? ^^


----------

